# Nazams doesn't pay his bills



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi guys

Just thought I should let you all know that one of the users on here - NAZAMS - is a proper scumbag.

He had his car detailed by a local company who spent the best part of a week fully correcting the paint on his car. This isn't a cheap job.

Anyway, NAZAMS bounced the cheque he gave to the company and has refused to take calls from him since. When he does answer the phone and realises it is the company that he owes money to he hangs up and switches his phone off. 

His number is ************* and the registration number of his car is *****.

I would ask that the admins leave this post live until he has satisfied his legal and moral obligation by paying the bill. Members here should know the type of person they are dealing with.

The company he owes money to isn't a big company and the money owed to them is significant. People like NAZAM - a small business owner himself, runs a restaurant apparently - shouldn't be allowed to get away with this.

Thanks for reading

I PAY MY BILLS


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I Pay My Bills said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just thought I should let you all know that one of the users on here - NAZAMS - is a proper scumbag.
> 
> ...


you do realise your IP address is easily tracked from your post? Why hide under new account?


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> you do realise your IP address is easily tracked from your post? Why hide under new account?


I'm not a member and it's a dynamic IP so it makes no difference.

Besides, nothing in it is defamatory or libellous so trace away...


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

opcorn:

small claims court? (used this before, never again)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Find out where his restaurant is, go and eat the value of the detailing work then ask him to sit down for a chat about unpaid bills when you refuse to pay for your meal


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Edit


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not the owner of the company who he owes money to. I'm a friend, one of many, who is helping him out  You may see a few posts like this on Skyline/GTR forums etc


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

@I Pay My Bills - have you seen this thread?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161480-wrong-detail.html

Do we have the full story from both sides?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmm...what this SHOULD teach any business owner is not to bother with invoices for work done......payment on completion is the only way here.
No money=no car....simple.

TT


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I Pay My Bills said:


> I'm not a member and it's a dynamic IP so it makes no difference.
> 
> Besides, nothing in it is defamatory or libellous so trace away...


Fair point. Still why can't you post on your main/normal account?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I take it there wasnt any issue with the work carried out? I had a poor experience with a tuner last month. Ended up taking shit advice from him and then e messed up a few things and I still paid him for the work. More fool me! 

There you go, just as I'm thinking it, somebody post it


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Emil for texting and tell me about this

I pay my bills u twat there was no cheque bounced cuz no cheque was given apart from £100 for half work. 

I AM NOT PAYING HIM FIR FACKING MY CAR UP


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

No probs, only fair we hear both sides..


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=178195


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

There you go.

Your lucky mate leaving my car in a state like that.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Fair point. Still why can't you post on your main/normal account?


They don't have a normal acc. See you in fasley soon to get a another valet and detail hahaha
Pleasure doing business


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

Post some pics of the defects you claim he's caused....Sounds to me like he's done what you asked him to with a cheap paint job. 

Why didn't you talk to him about the work if you weren't happy instead of ignoring his contact and hanging up on him when he's tried to contact you? 

If you're not happy with the work there are ways and means of dealing with it, this isn't the way to do it. He wouldn't be pursuing it as hard as he is if he thought he was in the wrong. 

I'm a pro detailer and touch wood I've never had a customer issue. With interiors though they can dry and unmask stains that looks like they've been removed when the seats are damp. You won't see it until they are dry. One call would have got that sorted out. 

I think what has happened to Marc is unfair and needs sorting out. Why don't you call him, meet him and show him what's wrong with the car if you really think he has caused the issues? He's a decent chap and will sort it out I'm sure. If someone came into your restaurant and had £250 worth of food and gave you £100 and disappeared without explanation you wouldn't be happy would you?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Mods can this tread be locked. 

The car has been booked with a PROFESSIONAL DETAILER AND HE WILL PUT BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURE THEN WE CAN SEE WHO IS A TOTAL ****?!!!!

I will be back next week so let's STOP the little girls stuff. DO YOUR JOB RIGHT. HE IS ONLY A BEGINNER I WAS A FOOL FOR GIVING HIM THER CAR IN FIRST PLACE.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh and also this tread has nothing to do with GTROC.


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

nazams said:


> Oh and also this tread has nothing to do with GTROC.


It doesn't you're right. But if you won't talk to him what choice does he have other than to do things to make you talk to him? Call him, arrange to meet him. It's the right thing to do. Just sort it out one way or another, doing nothing isn't right is it? 

I'm happy for the mods to delete the thread if you do that.


----------



## dave naxton (Jul 4, 2010)

nazams said:


> Mods can this tread be locked.
> 
> The car has been booked with a PROFESSIONAL DETAILER AND HE WILL PUT BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURE THEN WE CAN SEE WHO IS A TOTAL ****?!!!!
> 
> I will be back next week so let's STOP the little girls stuff. DO YOUR JOB RIGHT. HE IS ONLY A BEGINNER I WAS A FOOL FOR GIVING HIM THER CAR IN FIRST PLACE.


Who is the professional Detailer you are going to use as I will be well impressed if he can correct lacquer which has peeled off 

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I Pay My Bills said:


> It doesn't you're right. But if you won't talk to him what choice does he have other than to do things to make you talk to him? Call him, arrange to meet him. It's the right thing to do. Just sort it out one way or another, doing nothing isn't right is it?
> 
> I'm happy for the mods to delete the thread if you do that.


Im not surprised SINCE YOU HAVE NOT BEEN 100% HONEST ABOUT THIS.

You said a cheque had been bounced - apparantly that isnt true since you have not questuioned his statement. There also was nothing in your first post about a dispute and there obviously is one.

The problem is that you came on this forum and called someone dishonest . 

Now it turns out that your facts are not quite correct.

If you really are just a freind ( and not the detailer) you shoudnt come on to a forum with a hidden identity and post what amounts to slander as a third party especially when there is already a thread on here about it

And just for the record I dont know nazams


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

On the other site he says he said to you about the marks on the bumper and that he wouldn't use a machine on it and the chrome coming off your wheels so he couldnt fix that and about a bad paint job. Lots of runs in it, Is that right Naz?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

glensR33 said:


> On the other site he says he said to you about the marks on the bumper and that he wouldn't use a machine on it and the chrome coming off your wheels so he couldnt fix that and about a bad paint job. Lots of runs in it, Is that right Naz?


If he don't use a machine how does the paint Burn and fade the colour and lacquer peel of by washing it?? The bumper has no marks at all. As fir the wheels there not chrome actually thats the only one thing I am happy with the way he has done the wheels. Yes there is on slight little less then once inch paint run but that has nothing to do with him.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah ok cool


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chap the problem here is you didn't talk to the guy about what you were unhappy about. He just thinks you've f*cked off and are not paying him. A bit more communication would have avoided all of this it seems to me.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Throw up some pix of the damage n stuff your not happy with


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chap the problem here is you didn't talk to the guy about what you were unhappy about. He just thinks you've f*cked off and are not paying him. A bit more communication would have avoided all of this it seems to me.


Toni I have but only once he messed up and I AM NOT running after him. 

It's not about the money. The guy is a dick end off. 

Goes on skyline owners make a fuss like a LITTLE PRINCESS and then on here.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Post some photos up and that should sort it out..


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea a picture tells a thousand words! Where is exibit "A"!?!?!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

TREG said:


> Post some photos up and that should sort it out..


A lot has happened to it since but I'll dig 
something out. 

Oh mjr should have some picture put them up mate.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


All I can say is that Nazams has beed a customer of MGTracing for about 3 years now and he has always paid his bill. Never once has there been a problem with him paying. 

Regards Mark


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> All I can say is that Nazams has beed a customer of MGTracing for about 3 years now and he has always paid his bill. Never once has there been a problem with him paying.
> ...


Thanks mark. 

It's NOT about paying what he claims I owe him if rather burn that money then give it to him for the **** ups he has done. Its the principal!!!!

For example you have done work for me and I'm happy never been let down and when ever there's a problem your straight there on the phone for hours trying to figure it out. So thats why my 32 is coming to you for more work lol. 

Guys a JOKE.... Mark you know I am not shy of spending ££££££ on my cars


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Meet up with Naz today for some parts. 

Nice guy but don't no what happened here. 

Got free dinner too l!!! Yum!!!!!!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

It's impossible to tell from a neutral point of view the real story without seeing the state of the car before and after or knowing what the conversation prior involved.

Hope it gets sorted though and both parties are happy with the outcome.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

While I can see both sides of the story, albeit to a very limited point of view, only provided by both parties in this thread. It saddens me that the reputation of this forum and the associated club is tainted not only by people registering as 'anonymous' users and posting up peoples personal details (which is a very risky action, legally), but, also that the moderators do not delete this thread immediately when they see this, or at very least remove the personal details from the initial post, leaving the thread intact.

While rogue traders should be brought to peoples attention and advice should be able to be gotten from this valuable resource, the malicious posting of people's personal details should in no way be allowed. Certain aspects of this dispute should be kept between trader and customer.

I'm not siding with either here, but as a member of this forum, I would like to know that i have a certain amount of security. 

For example, if someone was to get hold of my personal details and attempt to post them on here, due to a personal dispute, my details would be deleted, from public view, by a moderator forthwith.

I have enjoyed this forum for a good few years now, and there are some truly brilliant people on here, thats an understatement... Part of the reason that the Skyline and GTR remains a realistic option to people and remains to keep it's value is because of resources like this.

It is really beginning to sadden me to see some of the threads appearing on this forum, and even more so that they are allowed to continue on and on and on. 

The standards are slipping and it seems that some of the discussions end up akin to that of pubescent boy racer car clubs with people who have little respect for others.

At the end of the day, if you enter into a agreement of services with someone and you as the client are not happy, the first thing you must do is to express your dissatisfaction and attempt to reach an appropriate settlement. 
If this cannot be reached, the next course of action for the client is to seek proper advise, whether that be, other, professional opinions, legal advice or both.

In terms of the business or service provider - if they are of the opinion that they have been only part paid for services that have been agreed and respectively undertaken and completed, their first course of action should be an attempt to reach a settlement with the disgruntled client (no true business, hoping for a future, wants dissatisfied customers). Their second course of action, if that could not be reached, is to seek proper and legal action.

A true business, would never put itself in the position by where it is either directly responsible for, or associated with anyone (friend or not) who is willing to post a previous clients details on a public forum. This is highly unprofessional and a direct reflection on the companies attitude towards it's clientel and the protection of their data.

Such a shame.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

TheD said:


> In terms of the business or service provider - if they are of the opinion that they have been only part paid for services that have been agreed and respectively undertaken and completed, their first course of action should be an attempt to reach a settlement with the disgruntled client (no true business, hoping for a future, wants dissatisfied customers). Their second course of action, if that could not be reached, is to seek proper and legal action.
> 
> A true business, would never put itself in the position by where it is either directly responsible for, or associated with anyone (friend or not) who is willing to post a previous clients details on a public forum. This is highly unprofessional and a direct reflection on the companies attitude towards it's clientel and the protection of their data.


Hit nail on the head. Just makes your "friend's" business look very unprofessional.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Very well said.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Even though we haven't actually received a single report on this thread, I'm locking it

Mook


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Right I no I have been fair with him paid him what he was owed for what he did RIGHT!!!!

Now for cocking the rest up I am not paying till he doesn't fix it. simple as that!!!!

The guys made a account on here and the same day he started slating me (don't give a monkeys) then he goes I paid him a cheque which i did not!!! the guy him self has not come on here and said anything. 

So the guy can do whatever he likes legal or illegal!!!!! I don't give a **** 

That should say it all. I don't need to justify my self. There are people on here who I have bought parts off BUT got the parts delivered inspected and then paid in FULL with a little drink for the trust. 
Thanks mook for unlocking for the last comment. Nice one


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

still ain't seen any pics


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

drewzer said:


> still ain't seen any pics


And what's it got to do with you? 

Picture come up when I'm back and in my time. Get it!!!!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

nazams said:


> And what's it got to do with you?
> 
> Picture come up when I'm back and in my time. Get it!!!!!!




The trouble is you not putting up photos is not helping your side of the story out.
If its as simple as you have said photos would prove your point no?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Like I said when I'm back and I will..


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Give him a break lads. The bloke that owns the business hasn't even come on to complain. If nobody needs to prove anything to anybody it's the business owner. He should have taken pics of his work like the rest do to promote their business but he hasn't. I wonder why! 
People seem to think it's ok to do a shit job nowadays and still get paid for it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I don't think anonymous people should be allowed to join a forum and start slagging off members.
But that's just me...

And the 2nd post with the quoted bit still has the guy's phone number and reg number on it... that can't be right.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he had picture he was last night so im sure he's read the comment. 

Like I said money is not a issue it's the principal and the job. The guy him self has not been on here so!!!!!! 

I think everyones right on money singe thought lets join the forum slag him off and get paid ******* jokers!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Personally I don't think anonymous people should be allowed to join a forum and start slagging off members.
> But that's just me...
> 
> And the 2nd post with the quoted bit still has the guy's phone number and reg number on it... that can't be right.


Yes that is my number and was my number plate before he did the detail I think. 

I'm a fool my self solid of given to Robbie in the first place like we spoke but that was toooooo far for me to travel


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

TREG said:


> The trouble is you not putting up photos is not helping your side of the story out.
> If its as simple as you have said photos would prove your point no?


My point exactly!

You are posting on a public forum, if you wanted the thread deleted im sure the mods would have. So it has nothing to do with me or anyone else for that matter. Don't worry about anyone else getting their pride and joy f**ked, by using this guy to detail their car!! 

Sounds like you didn't make your satisfaction with the quality of work very clear at the time of completion. Or they wouldn't be pursuing you for the cost of the job. 

Good luck with the repair smart arse!!:blahblah:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Mjr valeting it's called I think it's been that long can't remember. 

Not a problem mate. It's getting a full paint job anyway.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

MJR?

Is this yours?










That's a hell of a paint job


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

That looks like a fairly massive run on the wing, I'd be getting on to the sprayer too naz


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> MJR?
> 
> Is this yours?
> 
> ...


Shocking!!! uke:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> MJR?
> 
> Is this yours?
> 
> ...


Yea


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> That looks like a fairly massive run on the wing, I'd be getting on to the sprayer too naz


Sprayer has agreed to to it again or money back but havnt been back to him yet.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

surf's up on that wing!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> surf's up on that wing!


?????


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

that's a hellllllll of a run, but if the valter knew what he was doing, he could of attempted to remove it.

but tbh, i wouldn't of ran the risk


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

O sh1t!!

I could do a better job than that using a paint brush!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh well learn from mistakes. 

That's enough lads lol

Getting all the at sprayed again so it'll be MUCH BETTER


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

lol amazing how a good detail shows up a shit paint job. I don't think the detailer has done any wrong from that picture. 

. . . . . . so is he getting paid?!?!?!:chuckle:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Hahah that's up to me mate


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

nazams said:


> If he don't use a machine how does the paint Burn and fade the colour and lacquer peel of by washing it?? The bumper has no marks at all. As fir the wheels there not chrome actually thats the only one thing I am happy with the way he has done the wheels. Yes there is on slight little less then once inch paint run but that has nothing to do with him.


So the link to Marc's FB site is on here which shows the one inch paint run.....hmmm more like 18"!!

This is what he was up against. The link takes you to his profile. Take a look at the work he's done. Its all good.

MJR didn't do the painting, just the detailing. With a run like that there isn't much a detailed can do without running the risk of damaging the paint further. I'm a pro detailer and i'm in the middle of a full wet sand detail on a 911 Turbo but I wouldn't accept a job to take that run out, far too risky.


----------



## I Pay My Bills (Apr 20, 2012)

Some of you may find this interesting.....

gtr.co.uk/forum/158893-r34-parts-sale-3.html#post1578133


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I Pay My Bills said:


> Some of you may find this interesting.....
> 
> gtr.co.uk/forum/158893-r34-parts-sale-3.html#post1578133


hahah funny c*** and your point is??


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Spoke with Adam Nazams moments ago. We work out issues with this deal to get me my parts.......


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

playtimeparts said:


> Here is another example of Nazam aka Adam Abrahams/(scumbag) ripping off people. On June the first this year Nazams had a Greddy intake manifold for a RB26 engine for sale on Skyline owners UK for 500 GBP.
> We came to an agreement that he would sell it to me for 500 GBP shipped to Canada. I sent him the money via bank transfer. He received the payment on June 7th 2012 and sent a message via Skyline owners UK.
> I have never received the Greddy intake manifold and it is now Dec 03 2012. He has given excuse after excuse. My tenants moved out and i had to clean and paint and forgot. Another message was I just opened a restaurant and got busy and forgot. He said he had his wife send it and it was supposedly sent back as it was sent to a wrong address somehow, but will not provide any proof it was ever sent in the first place.
> While the package was supposedly on route to me Adam and I made a trade for a rebuilt head RB26 for a Arc air box BNR32 and a complete ready to drop in clutch assembly with release bearing and clutch sleeve. I spent 100GBP posting it to the UK for him. He contacted me via Skyline owners UK when it arrived as he did not want to pay a tax due upon arrival in UK. So he never picked up the package and it was sent back to Canada and I am out 100GBP shiping costs. So far in 2 transactions with Nazams aka Adam Abrahams I am out 600GBP in total from this useless waste of skin. Do not deal with him in any fashion. It is a good way not to get scammed by him.
> ...


Wow...what a douchebag!!! If what you say is correct (and I have no reason to doubt you) he really is someone to avoid. Its just a shame that you, and a few others have found this out the hard way. I feel sorry for you especially as it was an international sale...it paints a poor picture of the UK IMHO. I have bought and sold parts internationally and had no problems whatsoever. I guess there's scum everywhere though.....

May be an idea to contact as many people as you can who have been ripped off and come together collectively to pursue him through legal means..

TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well he's online ATM so he should respond


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Well he's online ATM so he should respond


Yeah fat chance of that. Can you not ban him? This is not good for the gtroc or forum. This **** needs to be stopped, and we need to stop him taking hard earned cash from trusting people!!!!

Really pisses me off this sort of thing!!


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

I think we should have a feedback system, I know this isn't eBay but it will make us aware of who we're dealing with.
I've personally sold a few bits here and abroad without issues and would like people to recognise me as a genuine member, so a feedback system would be great


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Skylineowners seems to have a feed back system.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

always 2 sides but it doesnt look good does it. Ive bought a few things from here and always checked loads of posts by the seller first.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

SklyaFett said:


> Skylineowners seems to have a feed back system.


This has been talked about for a few years now. I think the consensus was that it was a good idea but for whatever reason was never implemented.

I think its definitely time to ressurect the discussions on this.

TT


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Me too, and while mook is at it ban this idiot, to protect people.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> always 2 sides but it doesnt look good does it. Ive bought a few things from here and always checked loads of posts by the seller first.


Thanks you.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

playtimeparts said:


> Spoke with Adam Nazams moments ago. We work out issues with this deal to get me my parts.......


Thanks dude well if I did you know you was registered on Gtroc . We would of had the matter dealed with quicker. Not to worry dude I am not on here to RIP people of Over a few hundred £.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

playtimeparts said:


> Spoke with Adam Nazams moments ago. We work out issues with this deal to get me my parts.......


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

SklyaFett said:


> Yeah fat chance of that. Can you not ban him? This is not good for the gtroc or forum. This **** needs to be stopped, and we need to stop him taking hard earned cash from trusting people!!!!
> 
> Really pisses me off this sort of thing!!


**** do you mate it was a address MISUNDERSTANDING and the parts were send back to me from Canada and playtime parts is getting all the relevant information about it to show him it was A LEGIT transaction. 

So keep your ******* comment to your self if you don't know what's going, and jumping up and down like kid playing in a play ground


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

gtroc said:


> I think we should have a feedback system, I know this isn't eBay but it will make us aware of who we're dealing with.
> I've personally sold a few bits here and abroad without issues and would like people to recognise me as a genuine member, so a feedback system would be great


Totally agree.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> **** do you mate it was a address MISUNDERSTANDING and the parts were send back to me from Canada and playtime parts is getting all the relevant information about it to show him it was A LEGIT transaction.
> 
> So keep your ******* comment to your self if you don't know what's going, and jumping up and down like kid playing in a play ground


I wont keep my comments to myself thank you very much. Yes there are 2 side to a story. Funny how its sorted when its put on here though. And why has it taken so long to sort? A few hundread pounds my not seem much to you but it is to others. So if you sell something 1 can't be arsed to send it don't sell and 2 if there was a problem, and to be fair it looks like there was why not sort it quick? Instead of waiting for it to blow up before you do anything? Iv had problems before, and its only been sorted when iv shouted about it. And it appears thats what has happened here.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought everyone knew the procedure of buying parts from abroad... you're gonna get taxed.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams trying to make it right*

Hey Guys
I spoke international long distance with Adam/Nazams about why my parts had never arrived from UK. He said the package was sent to the wrong address. He put my house number as 182 instead of 128. The parts were returned to him in the UK. While the parts were heading back to the UK Adams laptop computer was stolen which had all my shipping information. He had no information or a way to get back in contact with me
I had left dozens of messages for Adam on Skyline Owners UK which all went unanswered. Finally I contacted Skyline Owners UK management and told them of the situation of the sale and the trade. I left several messages for them and finally I went on their site and now I am banned for trading till 2014 because of this situation.
I was on GTROC and noticed Adam was on here using Nazams as a user name. He had the same user name on Skyline Owners UK. I noticed the post where he did not pay a shop for polishing services so i thought i would leave a message on here to warn others of this situation and possibly get in touch with Nazams. That is the only reason i brought this situation on to this forum. i am sorry but i felt I had no other choice but to confornt him on here...
Adam is refunding half the cost of the Greddy intake that I paid for in Jun. The intake will be shipped for 250 GBP instead of 500 original price, and he is going to refund 100GBP shipping cost loss and he wants those parts resent and he will pay taxes due on this end. 
Nazams made a mistake and want the chance to make it right. He asked me to pull this post down for a week so he can make it right. I am giving him the benefit of the doubt and the chance to right his wrong. Please give him the chance to work it out. Everyone makes mistakes and are not strung up by the ankles for it. We are all human and have made mistakes, but it take a real man to admit he made a mistake and to fix the situation
Adam please get back in touch with me via private message on here or on my email address [email protected].
Cheers Mates
Ian


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I hope all goes well and its all sorted mate.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

playtimeparts said:


> Hey Guys
> I spoke international long distance with Adam/Nazams about why my parts had never arrived from UK. He said the package was sent to the wrong address. He put my house number as 182 instead of 128. The parts were returned to him in the UK. While the parts were heading back to the UK Adams laptop computer was stolen which had all my shipping information. He had no information or a way to get back in contact with me
> I had left dozens of messages for Adam on Skyline Owners UK which all went unanswered. Finally I contacted Skyline Owners UK management and told them of the situation of the sale and the trade. I left several messages for them and finally I went on their site and now I am banned for trading till 2014 because of this situation.
> I was on GTROC and noticed Adam was on here using Nazams as a user name. He had the same user name on Skyline Owners UK. I noticed the post where he did not pay a shop for polishing services so i thought i would leave a message on here to warn others of this situation and possibly get in touch with Nazams. That is the only reason i brought this situation on to this forum. i am sorry but i felt I had no other choice but to confornt him on here...
> ...


:thumbsup:

Everyone makes mistake. Like I said if I knew you was on Gtroc board I would of been in touch earlier. As for the the tracking number for the parts that were sent back in the first place I would try nd find and put on here for everyone to see it was a genuine sale and trade!!! I'm a regular user we no intension to ROB someone 

I'm not on here to rip people off over a few hundred pounds. It's a community to help each other out and get to know people and cars. 

I own a R 32-33-34 and a 35 so I wouldn't want to rob some over £500 pound. 

Anyway Ian as soon as I get any information re your package I would be in touch


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Wow...what a douchebag!!! If what you say is correct (and I have no reason to doubt you) he really is someone to avoid. Its just a shame that you, and a few others have found this out the hard way. I feel sorry for you especially as it was an international sale...it paints a poor picture of the UK IMHO. I have bought and sold parts internationally and had no problems whatsoever. I guess there's scum everywhere though.....
> 
> May be an idea to contact as many people as you can who have been ripped off and come together collectively to pursue him through legal means..
> 
> TT


Just be very careful who you are buying part from these days over the internet. I recently got scammed by a professional scammer " Ben Owen of Lincolshire" to the tune of £1000. I placed a wanted ad for some carbon panels for my race car, I was contacted by the scum who said he had all the parts, even sent me a picture of the part and when we spoke he said he will throw in some jet flaps and gurney flaps also he said he worked for xyz race team who I knew of and are well respected and they were having a clear out. 

I had no reason to doubt him. I promptly sent payment via bank transfer he promised the parts will be couried for next day delivery. I had someone wait the whole day, nothing turned up, I had not recieved the tracking number as promised, when I called him, he cut the phone off .. I spent the next few days chasing him sending him messages, I got a txt back to say that he was selling parts on someones behalf along with excuses that he didnt asnwer me as his baby was in hospital blah blah. I decided to do a search on google, his name came up on a few threads but were deleted by the varios forums except for one where another guy had got ripped off also. I made contact with him and then I found out that he had been ripping off various people for the past two years, and those who pushed hard eventually got their money back. The guy was using people as a bank to borrow money, the problem is Motorsport in the UK is rather a small community and more or less eveyone knows each other. 

I was given all information ie dob, his FB page, his wife and father in laws contact details etc, I used all this information to constanly hound him over the next few months to eventually get all my money back in small varying amounts, I am sure he ripped off someone else each time to pay me. It now appears that the police had arrested him and is on bail, in the mean time they are collecting evidence and statement from those who were ripped off.

Publically naming and shaming can work, the internet is a very powerful tool if used properly.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey naz what's yapping here?? I have dealt with him various of times never had a problem half my car is ready cuz of him and parts he has borrowed me while I save up and buy the parts for him. Anyway surely naz will sort it.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Here is another example of Nazam aka Adam Abrahams/(scumbag) ripping off people. On June the first this year Nazams had a Greddy intake manifold for a RB26 engine for sale on Skyline owners UK for 500 GBP. 
We came to an agreement that he would sell it to me for 500 GBP shipped to Canada. I sent him the money via bank transfer. He received the payment on June 7th 2012 and sent a message via Skyline owners UK.
I have never received the Greddy intake manifold and it is now Dec 03 2012. He has given excuse after excuse. My tenants moved out and i had to clean and paint and forgot. Another message was I just opened a restaurant and got busy and forgot. He said he had his wife send it and it was supposedly sent back as it was sent to a wrong address somehow, but will not provide any proof it was ever sent in the first place. 
While the package was supposedly on route to me Adam and I made a trade for a rebuilt head RB26 for a Arc air box BNR32 and a complete ready to drop in clutch assembly with release bearing and clutch sleeve. I spent 100GBP posting it to the UK for him. He contacted me via Skyline owners UK when it arrived as he did not want to pay a tax due upon arrival in UK. So he never picked up the package and it was sent back to Canada and I am out 100GBP shiping costs. So far in 2 transactions with Nazams aka Adam Abrahams I am out 600GBP in total from this useless waste of skin. Do not deal with him in any fashion. It is a good way not to get scammed by him. 
If anyone buys from him the money will go to him, and they will simply get burned for the part they are buying. If you work on his car he rips them off by bouncing checks as he did on the polish job listed by another person on here. We all can't be wrong about him...
He is nothing more than a scumbag who likes to burn unsuspecting people. Please be careful when dealing with him as he is not a man of his word. He is a scammer a thief and scum, and a strong argument for birth control... Hope no one else gets screwed around by him...
Cheers Mates
Ian
P.S> If anyone want proof of these transaction between Adam and I please let me know and I will happily sent proof to you. I have nothing to hide as i am honest about every detail listed above..I have all emails between us to prove what i am saying and the bank transfer as well. This show a pattern..


Hey GTROC every one should read this post
Above was my last message that Adam/ Nazams does not pay his bills. Adam asked me to pull down this ad for 7 days on Dec 05 2012 so he could make this situation right. It is now 26 days later and Adam/Nazams will not return messages on here or by text again and avoiding doing the right thing....
It is now Dec 31 2012. I have not received any proof that the package was sent the first time in the summer to a wrong address.Just his say so. He has not made right on the 350GBP refund that he promised to send to me to try to make things right. He also promised to get my membership on Skyline Owners reinstated as he was the reason i was banned in the first place. I am still banned because of his crap.
He has supplied a shipping company named Parcel Force and a tracking number Ca073633674GB that does not come up in their system. I have even called Parcel Force long distance and they said that number is not a valid number. I tried to confirm Tracking info with Adam but he is ducking messages. There's a shocker!!! There is no way to confirm that this package was sent either. It could just be mo BS from Adam to delay this message going back up.
Now I have to wait until some time in the new year to receive my money refund 350GBP back, that is if he ever sends it. I do not think he will so I am trying to warn others to prevent him doing this again. He says he is not out to rip people off I beg to differ on this one... The pattern is pretty damn obvious.. I sent him this money on June 7th this year for a Gredddy intake manifold that has never made it to me.... 
This is suppose to be a stand up member of this community and he is pulling this BS on other members. He asked me not to post this ad above for 7 days. It is now 26 days later and no refund, inaccurate tracking numbers, no proof package was sent to Canada the first time, or this time, and I am still banned from Skyline Owners. He has kept 0 of his promises since Dec 05 when I pulled post down, or since June 7th when he got my money in the first place. 
Be careful if you deal with Adam/Nazams as this is the games he plays with people buying from him. I would not want to see him victimize another GTROC customer buying from him or any member buying from him. Pulling this kind of crap he should not be allowed to trade anywhere in the UK. A thief is a thief and there is no place on this site or any other for this behaviour.This message will stay up until he makes this situation right..
Thanks
Ian/playtimeparts


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Has he still not sorted this. If I ban him do you have other contacts for him. 

Mook


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

******* hell il get onto the phone to him now. Update u in a while


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Thanks


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

No smoke without fire. This guy is a total bell end. No matter what he say from now on in is either a load of bull and or to little to late. Mook I think some sort of system need to be put in place to rate people. It might help in the long run. I know this is more work for you an the admin team but I think we need it. 

Jeff


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree. In the meantime nazams is banned from selling and has his pms removed.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

This thread is a joke. I feel sorry for the buyer. I hope you can get your money back somehow. There is just too many ridiculous excuses from the seller.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Yeah I have had enough of this guy BS and games, lies, and excuses.. Thanks to Mookistar for banning him at least others on this site will not be his next victim... I was just trying to prevent him from doing it to others. He has not returned any texts, emails, or calls to try to make this right. 
I have bought alot of parts from several different members on this forum and everyone has been no BS business with fast shipping. There has to be one rotten apple in every basket trying to ruin the rest. He is truly a D.A.B baby (Dropped at birth) Everyone is warned if you see a post of his on any other site be careful this guy (Adam Abraham aka Nazams) is a scammer and scum. Thanks to all who have messaged and left posts about his situation and I do not hold the community responsible for the actions of one..... If he ever makes this right I will post it on here, and sorry for having to bring this stuff to the forum...
Ian


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The skyline gtr community is quite a small community over here, he will struggle now to sell his car on if he ever decided to do so. He will eventually get what he deserves


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> The skyline gtr community is quite a small community over here, he will struggle now to sell his car on if he ever decided to do so. He will eventually get what he deserves


Doubtful, if it is at the right price someone will snap it up! 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172984-cheap-r34-gtr.html :chuckle:


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> The skyline gtr community is quite a small community over here, he will struggle now to sell his car on if he ever decided to do so. He will eventually get what he deserves


I'm in two minds of buying it as he has a 850 35 coming or summat


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> I'm in two minds of buying it as he has a 850 35 coming or summat


didnt you say you was gonna ring him and find out whats up with this situation?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

CSB said:


> didnt you say you was gonna ring him and find out whats up with this situation?


Did and told mookistar. He has sent the inlet manifold out and the refund he was going to give out of good is not going to happen after some text mgs where sent between them.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

what a scumbag taking that guy from Canada's money and not sending the part, the guy is full of crap, think he was also over on the supra site and was banned from there also


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

*Shane* said:


> what a scumbag taking that guy from Canada's money and not sending the part, the guy is full of crap, think he was also over on the supra site and was banned from there also


Yes, I thought the name was familiar... similiar character on the MKIV forums too but was banned long time ago.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Nizam was the username over there i think


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams the rips people off*

He said the Greddy intake was shipped so many times, made so many promises and excuses why it was not here. I have all those messages to prove it if anyone wants to see for themselves i can email the messages. I am 100 % honest about this transaction... He sent me a bogus Parcel force tracking number in Dec 2012 so who really knows if he sent it at all. His word means nothing to me and he showed this whole community his true colours.. He made himself look like an a** saved me from having to do it.
I would be surprised if he shipped the Greddy intake out from the UK in the first place last year. It could be more lies from him,and excuses as he has been blowing smoke up my a**. Since June 7th last year when the money arrived in the UK. He said he had originally shipped the intake in mid July 2012 I have waited patiently but no customer should be treated in this fashion. 
It was pure BS as the Greddy intake was still sitting the UK on Dec 05 2012 so what does that say about him. I said it before he is scum, and a thief, and a waste of skin in my opinion.... Please be very careful if you deal with him. I will post on here if the Greddy intake ever arrives in Canada. I have a better chance of getting hit by lightning than receiving the part I paid for...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

GTROC really does need some sort of feedback system for sellers. 
Personally I've had problems with two sellers on here. One sold an item that wasn't what he said it was and I had to go to the CAB for advice. I managed to find more comprehensive contact details for him and he eventually re-funded the money after about four months of hassle. 
The other sold an item and didn't ship it. Pestered him for about 18 months and then it arrived damaged but recoverable. Really recommend people get valid contact numbers/addresses for people before parting with any money and beware of traders selling parts 'privately'. 

playtimeparts, good luck.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It has to be Caveat Emptor I am afraid. If you don't know the person then do it via paypal so you can recover your money. We have a feedback system on another forum, I don't think it would have helped in this instance as Nazams has traded with several people on here positively. Even if he had a couple of negative feedbacks, it probably wouldn't have put the buyer off.

It's disappointing in this instance as the user was on here a long time, there is little we can do to protect against this kind of circumstance.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm working on installing iTrader

Mook


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> i'm working on installing iTrader
> 
> Mook


Outstanding :clap: Should have been done years ago but appreciate that it is being done at last! :thumbsup:

TT


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

Amazing at last!!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

xxl225 said:


> Amazing at last!!


+1 well done mook


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> i'm working on installing iTrader
> 
> Mook


Happy days. Thank you mook and the team


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

did this ever get sorted


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

He still has not made this right. I have tried messaging him but he will not return message. He supplied a bogus tracking number for Parcel force in December and that was the last I heard from him. 3/4 of a year later talk about rediculous


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm afraid you'll probably have to write off the cost and be done with as it doesn't look likely anything will happen based on previous attempts. If you was in the UK you could have gone through the small claims court and salvaged something.

I think people should also be made aware of this thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173152-brand-new-to4z-full-kit.html


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Hey Everybody
I put this transaction up for all to see. He has has my money since June last year and nothing ever arrived in Canada.. I am trying to prevent him from doing this to other GTROC members as no one needs to get ripped off.. We are all here trying to get parts for are rides without all this drama. I am hoping that enough people will read this and steer clear of this scammer on here and the race track as he showed this community his true colours. Please heed the warning GTROC. 
Hopefully he needs parts in the future for his R32,33 and 34, and can not find them, and that would be poetic justice.. He is a DAB baby (Dropped At Birth) ... A leopard never changes his spots and this guy will always be know as a thief in my mind and on this site. He can not blame anyone but himself as did it to himself...He is banned from trading on this site for his illegal actions. 
I have dealt with dozens of people on this site without issue. One jerk off ripping people off instead of doing honest business causes mistrust amongst members. This site is based on trust and he does not deserve trust from any of us period. This site should ban his IP address permanently preventing him from opening accounts in other user names... If I were in charge this would already be done to protect the other members from his Bull s**t. business practices. Cut him off in every direction possible to insure CTROC is a safe place to buy Skyline parts once again... I hate when scum hide behind a legitimate website to steal from unsuspecting victims.. There is no lower type of scum. Again sorry for having to bring this in front of the forum but I was trying to prevent him from doing this in the future. 
Cheers
Ian


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

and the reason you couldnt get a hold of him on skyline owners....hes banned from there too... for the same thing.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

That thief should be banned here and there as well as there is no place for a thief on either site. I hope it limits the availability of Skyline parts for his cars. He knew I was not allowed to trade as I was a new member on Skyline owners at the time. When he ripped me off it went public on Skyline owners and we were both banned for trading until 2014. He hid on this site untill I found him using the same user name. 
He just decided to keep my cash and rip me off. I live in Canada and could not do much about it. He was banned for getting me to illegally trade with him when we both knew better. I was banned for trading when not allowed and he was banned for encouraging me to do so.. That is 100% correct..


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

R32GTR_T said:


> +1 well done mook


Why you piping up? Surely the fact you use Nazams lockup and know him personally you should help the original poster out!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well he's banned totally now.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

minifreak said:


> Why you piping up? Surely the fact you use Nazams lockup and know him personally you should help the original poster out!


Help... Where I have heard a total opposite of why the item has not been sent and all that. 
If mook allows me to as he is the mod I would post up and help the situation


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Any help would be appreciated and welcomed as this has went on long enough. I just want my parts with shipping I paid for and the shipping costs lost when he did not pay customs on the package of parts he wanted sent to him. I really want to install my engine that has been sitting rebuilt waiting for the Greddy intake to arrive since last June.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Playtimesparts I would help if I could but but after what happend between you and him over text mgs being tommy 10 men he will NOT sent the item till 7th June this year and he has told you that and the £250 refund he was going to pay for taking piss he will not pay. 

07525454847 is his number for anyone who's what to know anything. I really do not want to get in the middle. To me he has been fair and ok for now. I will try and get the inlet manifold out to but no promises mate


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> Help... Where I have heard a total opposite of why the item has not been sent and all that.
> If mook allows me to as he is the mod I would post up and help the situation



I have the messages saying he sent it. He sent tracking numbers and it is still in the UK. This guy is a real piece of work along with un trust worthy. He can say what he wants but the messages say it all. If you want to see them I will provide for you. He may be your friend (all I can say is I am sorry for you)but he is still a thief and a scumbag. If the intake is there he is a thief dispute that


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> Playtimesparts I would help if I could but but after what happend between you and him over text mgs being tommy 10 men he will NOT sent the item till 7th June this year and he has told you that and the £250 refund he was going to pay for taking piss he will not pay.
> 
> 07525454847 is his number for anyone who's what to know anything. I really do not want to get in the middle. To me he has been fair and ok for now. I will try and get the inlet manifold out to but no promises mate


Why should I have to wait one calander year for him to send it that is just bulls**t. Does anyone else agree with that


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

playtimeparts said:


> Why should I have to wait one calander year for him to send it that is just bulls**t. Does anyone else agree with that


He is doing that on purpose after some dispute between you and him, after he agreed of giving you a refund out of good will and to sent item out for the second time or so he will sent it out after a year for as he quotes running you mouth. 

I will go see him on Wednesday and I will try and get him to send item out to you. You and everyone else has his number do get in touch with him. 

If there is anything I can do I will. 

T


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

Parts should be sent in a timely fashion once funds are received by the seller. He received the funds in his account on June 07 2012 I have bank statements to proove it. Having to wait one full year before he even sends it is a crock of s**t. He has had my cash for more than 8 months. Is that fair to do to any customer? No one would accept that treatment. 
If he wants I can get police involved as he used his bank and my bank to perpetrate his international wire fraud. There are a whole bunch of charges he could face. I have already spoken with police about this matter. I can file charges anytime I see fit.
He sent the money to his bank in Leeds so they are involved with this fraud to some extent. My bank wants to lay international fraud charges against him and have every right to. If I charge him so will they. I am sure his bank will follow suit as well. The snow ball effect. I even have his bank account information to do it. He's not the sharpest tool in the shed that is painfully obvious.. I know he owns a restaurant in the UK so I was trying handle this like grown men. If he want charges keep playing this stupid game. It is his call but if I do not hear from him today I will start the legal process with Leeds police, Interpol, and RCMP. 
If he has any friends on here I would let him know whats coming if left as is... Everytime he said he sent the package and did not constitutes fraud and I have all those messages for police...... There were at least 6 occasions where he said it was sent I would tell your friend to pull his head out of his a**. This is not going to go away unless I get what is owed to me.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> He is doing that on purpose after some dispute between you and him, after he agreed of giving you a refund out of good will and to sent item out for the second time or so he will sent it out after a year for as he quotes running you mouth.
> 
> I will go see him on Wednesday and I will try and get him to send item out to you. You and everyone else has his number do get in touch with him.
> 
> ...


Why would I spend more money on this piece of work. It would just be more money that I am out.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

playtimeparts said:


> Why would I spend more money on this piece of work. It would just be more money that I am out.


He has my number too. He could call me too. I have seen more balls on a chicken.. Ducks messages like a b**ch... I have tried


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> Playtimesparts I would help if I could but but after what happend between you and him over text mgs being tommy 10 men he will NOT sent the item till 7th June this year and he has told you that and the £250 refund he was going to pay for taking piss he will not pay.
> 
> 07525454847 is his number for anyone who's what to know anything. I really do not want to get in the middle. To me he has been fair and ok for now. I will try and get the inlet manifold out to but no promises mate


a year waitin for parts that should have been sent out after a few weeks after moneys beens sent! and a year later no parts til 7th june, matey deserves a slap! a month, two months after complications, still cant get hold of nazam, and you have to track him on another forum! and now your saying its playtimesparts fault for sending a few pissed off messages cos he didnt get it on time! and wont recieve it for another 4 months! your having a bubble right?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> a year waitin for parts that should have been sent out after a few weeks after moneys beens sent! and a year later no parts til 7th june, matey deserves a slap! a month, two months after complications, still cant get hold of nazam, and you have to track him on another forum! and now your saying its playtimesparts fault for sending a few pissed off messages cos he didnt get it on time! and wont recieve it for another 4 months! your having a bubble right?


Well nothing to do with me pal... Like I have said I would help and make him come to his senses, I know the geezer can't really force him to send the part out now can I? 

like I said I will speak to him, unless you have a better idea or plan skylinegts2gtr share it. I am not saying its playtimesparts fault its blatant that nazam has done very wrong and still is for not sending the parts till 7 June 2013 ******* this year.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Funny i offered to buy that inlet manifold about a year ago. I offered £475 and said i would come to Birmingham to pick it up.

He declined my offer saying "its not at my home its at my tuners :blahblah:"

I now see why he wasn't keen on me picking it up in person !


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

This is not the only forum Nazams seem to be ripping people off too.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it was established that user R32GTR_T _is_ Nazams and MarkBBr34gtr?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

carbonfootprint said:


> I thought it was established that user R32GTR_T _is_ Nazams and MarkBBr34gtr?


When you're a liar you actually start to believe the lies you tell to others. This guy thinks people are stupid.

Some time back I had to pressure Nazams into sending some parts that he was making a buyer wait for and he did finally send them but it was one bullshit excuse after another. To say that this buyer pissed Nazams off is a joke. 

Nazams, if you're reading this, do the right thing and send the parts that have been paid for. If you don't send them, I hope karma gets you. R32GTR_T, if you're Nazams, we'll get you too.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

playtimeparts said:


> I know he owns a restaurant in the UK


Oohhh....is it an indian/pakistani/bangladeshi restaurant??

TT


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

asiasi said:


> Funny i offered to buy that inlet manifold about a year ago. I offered £475 and said i would come to Birmingham to pick it up.
> 
> He declined my offer saying "its not at my home its at my tuners :blahblah:"
> 
> I now see why he wasn't keen on me picking it up in person !



The reason he was not keen on you picking up the intake from him was he wanted the money without giving up any part for it, or maybe the intake manifold never existed in the first place. If you showed up in person he would be on the spot and not be able to scam you so he was not interested in you showing up to get it.. 
That speaks volumes to me and should to others as well... He sent a picture of a Greddy intake to me in May 2012 but it does not mean he had one, and the picture could have come from somewhere online to make it look legit. Who really knows It could be more bulls**t. He is a liar, thief,and a and scum bag. I am glad I got him banned from this site, and the losses to him stop here. He will not be on this site ripping anyone off again which is very good, and he totally deserved it for his actions.
The intake was most likely a made up part to rip off a unsuspecting buyers. Any way you slice this it is horrible way to treat a paying customer, and horrible customer service practices. This site is all about trust, honesty and it takes a few jerks to ruin it for everyone.. 
People come on this site to get parts to fix up or modify their cars, and they should not have to worry about being scammed in the process. Unfortunately a person chose to use these sites as his hunting grounds. He is now stopped in his tracks from doing it again on this site. No one else will fall victim to him so my loss was not for nothing. 
I am so glad he lied and made all kinds of promises in front of other GTROC members so everyone can see how he plays and treats paying customers. His actions spoke louder than his words ever did. The more people that know how he works, and who he is, the less chance he can repeat the same behaviour on here or elsewhere. 
I hope his GTR's break down and he has to pay through the a** on another site to fix it or through Nissan or on ebay. He has been banned from Supra forums, Skylineowners UK, and on GTROC that I know of. What does that say about him and his business practices? He has been shady elswhere obviously. You do not get banned from all these sites for nothing. Once his cars break down and he is unable to get parts he will learn a lesson for what he did. 
The whole world can not be wrong about him. Everyone else is always at fault and he never accepts responsibility for his actions. In different messages he blamed his wife by saying she sent the intake to wrong address in Canada, his tenants moved out and he had to paint and forgot to send the intake, his computer got stolen and he had no way to reach me, and his wife seperated from him at Christmas and left him with the kid so he could not send funds/ parts because he did not have a sitter to watch the kid. Tons of lies and promises and excuses but none of the excuses are his fault...
He got me to send a RB26 pilot bearing and release bearing a machined flywheel and machined pressure plate and a Arc super induction box R32. Then because there was duty owing in the UK he called me saying customs over and over.. He did not pick it up and it was shipped back to me in Canada. I am out 105GBP from the shipping those items to him on top of the 500GBP shipped for the intake. When you import parts from other countries there is usually customs charges when they arrive. 
He also sent a bogus tracking number for Parcel force saying the intake was on it's way and he was just blowing smoke up my a**. One lie after another. The intake is still in the UK today so it shows he planned to burn me from the start and never had any intention of sending the part. He just wanted to rip somebody off, and it happened to be me. I think he thought he could easily get away with ripping me off because I was from another country.. Pretty shitty to think that way but that is sure what it seems like to me..


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

carbonfootprint said:


> I thought it was established that user R32GTR_T _is_ Nazams and MarkBBr34gtr?


If those are other names he is using I hope Mookistar shuts those down as well. He is banned he should not be on this site at all. If he is people are at risk of loss to him.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Didn't one of the tuners on here (don't want to mention names) build his car? Surely then they'll have his contact details including his address.
Wether or not they want to release any info that's another matter.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got his address


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

gtroc said:


> Didn't one of the tuners on here (don't want to mention names) build his car? Surely then they'll have his contact details including his address.
> Wether or not they want to release any info that's another matter.



I have his phone/text number, his home address as I sent a package to him. I have his email address but he does not return messages. I have his bank address and bank account number.
If I proceed legally the police have all the info they need to find him and to lay charges against him. Theft charges will be the least of his worries. I have all the messages saying parts were sent over and over which is fraudulent. I do not want to destroy his name and lay criminal charges against him. He owns a restaurant in the UK, and it is hard to get business permit or own a restaurant with a criminal record. If you collect Visa/Mastercard or any other credit card you have to be bondable and trust worthy and with theft and fraud charges you no longer bondable anymore.
I would like to get what I paid for and what I am owed and be done with him. He is not leaving me any choice but to involve the law to get my money or parts. I guess he wants to try to explain his actions to a judge. Why exactly he is holding my part for a year after it is paid for? It sure would be nice to see him fall and pay the price for his actions..


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

matty32 said:


> I've got his address


Thanks Matty
I have all his info already but he ignores messages...


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

R32GTR_T said:


> Well nothing to do with me pal... Like I have said I would help and make him come to his senses, I know the geezer can't really force him to send the part out now can I?
> 
> like I said I will speak to him, unless you have a better idea or plan skylinegts2gtr share it. I am not saying its playtimesparts fault its blatant that nazam has done very wrong and still is for not sending the parts till 7 June 2013 ******* this year.


i do, find his restaurant,.order 500 worth of food, they **** off out the door, send him a message saying 'now you know how it feels to be ****ed!'


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok then guys. You have his details knock on his door, Matty has his address. 

Oh Matty also has my address


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> Ok then guys. You have his details knock on his door, Matty has his address.
> 
> Oh Matty also has my address


and is it same address by any chance uke:


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

moonshine said:


> and is it same address by any chance uke:


Really funny lol


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

carbonfootprint said:


> I thought it was established that user R32GTR_T _is_ Nazams and MarkBBr34gtr?


it must be judging by posts and grammer or maybe they just never went to the same school together:banned:


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams rips people off*

It would be nice to order 500GBP worth of food from his restaurant and send it to a bogus address in the UK. To an abandoned house would be awesome. Then message him and ask if he likes how it feels to be burnt. 
I have been in touch with police in Canada and the Leeds UK police who suggested getting Interpol involved as this includes and exceeds Leeds police durastriction. They can lay charges against him as the crime was initiated in the Leeds area. On the recommmedation of Leeds police I contacted Interpol. 
I was told that if I lay charges for the theft they can lay international banking fraud. Both countries can also charge him with banking fraud. 
I would rather settle this outside of a court room but I will not wait until June 7th 2013 for him to send it.. That is a complete and utter bulls**t time frame and not acceptable. Wait a year before he ships it out and even then there is no 100 percent he will send it. I do not trust this c**K sucker at all as everthing he has told me since June 7th has been nothing but lies and empty promises.. He constantly blew smoke up my a**
If he leaves me no other option I will proceed against him legally.. He used a computer in the commission of this crime, along with theft and several frauds including bank wire fraud and sending fraudulent tracking number from his computer at the beginning of December. 
If I file charges right away. Charges could be filed by all 3 police forces as well as my charges. There is no reason in the world for him to F**K me around like he has been since June 7th 2012. This is his last chance to right this wrong. 
I do not think a single GTROC member would be ok with waiting a year after funds are received for him to send it. WTF that is not realistic or reasonable. It should have been sent in June last year and he is still dragging his feet and making more excuses and telling lies and playing childish games. He does not have the right to hold my part hostage as it is paid for in full. If he does not want to send the part immediately then send me back all of my money the 605 GBP. Holding my part hostage is a real dick move on his part. Shows his immaturity and ignorance on his part along with being a self centered sob 
After 8 months I am tired of waiting patiently and dealing with his constant lies and delays and having to being nice about it. Enough is enough no more f**king around. 
Does he really expect me to be nice to him after he fu**ed me around for 8 months. Yes I have left cross messages for him but I am sure anyone else on here would do the same by this point. You get tired of him ignoring messages and lying to you and promising to send it. This is crap and everyone on here would agree. Someone should pull a bag over his head a beat him like a dick....


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

playtimeparts said:


> It would be nice to order 500GBP worth of food from his restaurant and send it to a bogus address in the UK. To an abandoned house would be awesome. Then message him and ask if he likes how it feels to be burnt.
> I have been in touch with police in Canada and the Leeds UK police who suggested getting Interpol involved as this includes and exceeds Leeds police durastriction. They can lay charges against him as the crime was initiated in the Leeds area. On the recommmedation of Leeds police I contacted Interpol.
> I was told that if I lay charges for the theft they can lay international banking fraud. Both countries can also charge him with banking fraud.
> I would rather settle this outside of a court room but I will not wait until June 7th 2013 for him to send it.. That is a complete and utter bulls**t time frame and not acceptable. Wait a year before he ships it out and even then there is no 100 percent he will send it. I do not trust this c**K sucker at all as everthing he has told me since June 7th has been nothing but lies and empty promises.. He constantly blew smoke up my a**
> ...


Mate the guy is a scammer, simple. There are no goods, they never even existed. Get the police involved and let them sort it, if they don't do a satisfactory job then either forget about it or get someone to go around and sort him out. 

What we need is information on what guys that are banned for scamming on here have the same IP address as mentioned in the other thread about r32gtr, Nazams and markbbr34


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps let's not get hysterical.

Nazams has been banned for more than one incidence of poor payment/trading. But that is more or less the limit of our power.

We had evidence other usernames MAY be involved but we can't prove it. We don't want to go round banning this and that on the off chance. We've banned ONE additional name, and are watching others.

No, I don't think waiting until June 2013 to send a part paid for in Jne 2012 is acceptable, because you 'pissed him off'. It is totally unacceptable. Write him a letter, say you want your money or your part by say 14 days or you will start a legal process. Ranting on here will not achieve anything else I am afraid, time limit it and do it. Because otherwise it just looks like idle threats mate.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Guys I admit I know nazams as I do on a personal level, all I was told that ******* prick bla bla bla is not getting his part till this year which is totally wrong. 

I have a issue with my car and I will be seeing him on Wednesday and WILL talk to that's the best I can. 

I can't really go there but a bag over his and beat him and get your part for,


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

playtimeparts- in my humble opinion, you should write a letter to him as suggested, asking for refund or parts, delivered by recorded mail. Give him 7 days from receipt to contact you with his answer. If he either does not reply or refuses your request then start legal/criminal action.
I think you have been patient enough....it sends the signal (I seem to be into sending signals this evening :chuckle that he cannot get away with that sort of behaviour. TBH, I wouldn't give a toss if he's a restaurant owner or not....he has SCAMMED you plain and simple and I wouldn't be letting him off with it.

TT


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> Guys I admit I know nazams as I do on a personal level, all I was told that ******* prick bla bla bla is not getting his part till this year which is totally wrong.
> 
> I have a issue with my car and I will be seeing him on Wednesday and WILL talk to that's the best I can.
> 
> I can't really go there but a bag over his and beat him and get your part for,


Dude it was a joke... He would be deserving of that kind of treatment no doubt in my mind. Talk with him and let him know about the bank frauds and international bank fraud and wire fraud on top of theft, and using a computer in a commission of a crime. It is time to pull his head from his ass before it is too late... 
If he chooses to ignore the warning then he deserves whatever the courts throw at him. Ignorance is bliss i guess.. Some people can only learn the hard way.. These charges equate to jail time so how does he like his freedom? Willing to throw it all away for 605 GBP. Pathetic is what it is. The cops will have a field day with him... He is 1000% in the wrong and any judge with half a brain would see it for what it is a deliberate rip off.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> playtimeparts- in my humble opinion, you should write a letter to him as suggested, asking for refund or parts, delivered by recorded mail. Give him 7 days from receipt to contact you with his answer. If he either does not reply or refuses your request then start legal/criminal action.
> I think you have been patient enough....it sends the signal (I seem to be into sending signals this evening :chuckle that he cannot get away with that sort of behaviour. TBH, I wouldn't give a toss if he's a restaurant owner or not....he has SCAMMED you plain and simple and I wouldn't be letting him off with it.
> 
> TT



I will try sending him a letter but I will not hold my breath as I would pass out first.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Trading standards your best bet but being non-UK native I am inclined to say that won't work in your favour.

There are of course other methods which might persuade Mr. Nazams to pay up...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Trading standards are no good for a private transaction.

Best bet is as suggested, letter which is date limited. Then get on with the legal process. Although I wonder if as an overseas person you can use the small claim court?
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/wales..._e/law_taking_legal_action_e/small_claims.htm


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi playtimeparts




I have managed to get your manifold from the guy for you as he was sending his car to me yesterday. I told him I would only accept his car if he sent the maifold with it, so that I could post it on to you at his cost as well. 

Can you please PM me your full postal address so that I can get it to you:thumbsup:.




Regards Mark 








































playtimeparts said:


> The reason he was not keen on you picking up the intake from him was he wanted the money without giving up any part for it, or maybe the intake manifold never existed in the first place. If you showed up in person he would be on the spot and not be able to scam you so he was not interested in you showing up to get it..
> That speaks volumes to me and should to others as well... He sent a picture of a Greddy intake to me in May 2012 but it does not mean he had one, and the picture could have come from somewhere online to make it look legit. Who really knows It could be more bulls**t. He is a liar, thief,and a and scum bag. I am glad I got him banned from this site, and the losses to him stop here. He will not be on this site ripping anyone off again which is very good, and he totally deserved it for his actions.
> The intake was most likely a made up part to rip off a unsuspecting buyers. Any way you slice this it is horrible way to treat a paying customer, and horrible customer service practices. This site is all about trust, honesty and it takes a few jerks to ruin it for everyone..
> People come on this site to get parts to fix up or modify their cars, and they should not have to worry about being scammed in the process. Unfortunately a person chose to use these sites as his hunting grounds. He is now stopped in his tracks from doing it again on this site. No one else will fall victim to him so my loss was not for nothing.
> ...


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi playtimeparts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a loads of bollocks this is, it should never happen! it should of been sorted a year ago!! 

but fair play to Mark @ MGT for going out of his way and sorting this! 

he could of potentially lost a customer! pat on the back mark :thumbsup:


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

Top man mark. Very nice indeed from you.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done to Mark at MGT :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank god. Mark how did you convince him hard work he is


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

nailsgtr600 said:


> what a loads of bollocks this is, it should never happen! it should of been sorted a year ago!!
> 
> but fair play to Mark @ MGT for going out of his way and sorting this!
> 
> he could of potentially lost a customer! pat on the back mark :thumbsup:


A loyal customer too


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

To be honest with you all I have never had that much of a problem with Adam-AK Nazams, he has always payed his bill and he has alway been happy with my work. Please don't get me wrong I did not like what was going on with this thread with what he had done but he has always been ok with us at MGT just my 2p's worth. I hope this will put a close to it:thumbsup:



Regards Mark


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I am astounded that he agreed. That was morally the right thing to do (Mark) but this doesn't change the view about Nazam's behaviour. Karma points coming your way. Top man :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow top marks indeed. Good to know there are still good souls in this world.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, what a move from Mark! Huge respect. Still won't change any ones opinion on the other guy though, not that he will care.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've done a trade with Nazams in the past aswell and eventhough it took him long enough to send the parts he promised me after he already had the parts Ipromised him a long time before it worked out ok for me...


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazam*

Hey GTROC
I would like to extent my thanks to Mark for getting the manifold from Nazams. I really do appreciate that he could have lost a customer over this. Mark stood up for what is right and just, even at the risk of loss to himself. All I can say is thanks very much. I will not proceed legally against him since Mark was able to right the wrong. It shows there truly are good people in the world.
Thanks Ian

P.S. Shipping info is
Ian Bartley
128 Woodburn Cresent
Okotoks Alberta
Canada
T1S-1L3

If GTROC want to reinstate him in light of these new fact it is totally up to them. I do not excuse what he did but he made it right in the end and that is what matters most
Ian


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nope. Lol


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. Lol


Didnt think so...lol


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. Lol


How long did you agonize over that decision Mook?!

Bravo to Mark of MGT. 

The. Man. :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> How long did you agonize over that decision Mook?!
> 
> Bravo to Mark of MGT.
> 
> The. Man. :bowdown1:


Ya cheeky bast!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! I don't know any of the players personally, but, way to go Mark, I'm positive this will come back to you tenfold.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for sorting Mark:thumbsup:

This thread has made for painful reading. It is not how I do second hand parts sales. At least we have a happy ending.


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams*

Hey Guys
Marks has arranged courier to Canada for the Greddy intake manifold for tomorrow through UPS. This closes a dark and unneeded chapter in GTROC history. I would like to say thanks to Mark at MGT.. Koodos to him for his achievement in this matter. I would like to express thanks to all those who stood behind me via messages, banning this guy, and for ultimately getting the manifold that I was owed... Hope others see this and think twice about stealing from other members as there will be a heavy price to pay if you do. Hopefully we can all get back to fixing our cars and enjoying them. :runaway:
Regards
Ian
P.S. Mookistar can you please lock this thread and put it behind us.:clap:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. Lol


quicker decision than the goal against Celtic last night 
not as funny though but close


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Although I am sure it will turn up, we will lock it when it does. Just let us know.:thumbsup:


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nazams*

I will post on here once The Greddy intake arrives in Canada so this thread can be locked. I sure it will arrive as Nazams does not have possession of it now. Mark @ MGT has it and is very honest with great morals. He sent a tracking number already so I am confident it will arrive safely and in a timely manner. Thanks for all the support when needed
Ian


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank god this is sorted. And I think a big thanks to mark for getting this sorted.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

playtimeparts said:


> I will post on here once The Greddy intake arrives in Canada so this thread can be locked. I sure it will arrive as Nazams does not have possession of it now. Mark @ MGT has it and is very honest with great morals. He sent a tracking number already so I am confident it will arrive safely and in a timely manner. Thanks for all the support when needed
> Ian




Hi Ian


It's on its way to you they picked it up guess you will see it soom mate I will get you the tracking number Monday:thumbsup:.


Regards MGT


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> quicker decision than the goal against Celtic last night
> not as funny though but close


oi ya big bluenoes:flame:nothing worse than getting flamed from div3


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

moonshine said:


> oi ya big bluenoes:flame:nothing worse than getting flamed from div3


Div3


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

you know how it is though. We can handle losing as long as you lot dont win


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

You lot?


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> 
> It's on its way to you they picked it up guess you will see it soom mate I will get you the tracking number Monday:thumbsup:.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

*Greddy Intake Manifold*

Hey GTROC
Just posting to update this thread as promised. The Greddy intake manifold arrived safely in Canada Via UPS. Thanks again to Mark @ MGT for sorting this out for me, I appreciate it lots.. To the moderators on this site please lock this thread and we can get back to fixing our cars and enjoying them. This dark chapter is closed lets focus on positive stuff going forward.
Thanks Mates
Ian


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

playtimeparts said:


> Hey GTROC
> Just posting to update this thread as promised. The Greddy intake manifold arrived safely in Canada Via UPS. Thanks again to Mark @ MGT for sorting this out for me, I appreciate it lots.. To the moderators on this site please lock this thread and we can get back to fixing our cars and enjoying them. This dark chapter is closed lets focus on positive stuff going forward.
> Thanks Mates
> Ian



Thanks again for all those who supported me throughout this ordeal


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

playtimeparts said:


> Hey GTROC
> Just posting to update this thread as promised. The Greddy intake manifold arrived safely in Canada Via UPS. Thanks again to Mark @ MGT for sorting this out for me, I appreciate it lots.. To the moderators on this site please lock this thread and we can get back to fixing our cars and enjoying them. This dark chapter is closed lets focus on positive stuff going forward.
> Thanks Mates
> Ian





Hi Ian


So glad you have the manifold and hope you have lots of fun when you get it on the road mate.



Regards Mark


----------



## playtimeparts (Jul 24, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> 
> So glad you have the manifold and hope you have lots of fun when you get it on the road mate.
> ...


Mark
Thank you so much for all you have done on my behalf. You are a hell of a man, and I look forward to future business between us. Your efforts will come back 10 fold as alot of people were happy and impressed with your accomplishment on this matter.
Kind Regards
Ian


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fantastic end to this thread. Cheers all.:bowdown1:


----------

